# Wet Birdies!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

After what it seems like months of rain, it was finally really warm and sunny yesterday. .

So I put the 'tiels outside; let them sit in the sun for awhile then I gave them a misting. Ella and Emmit were terrified so they weren't too wet, but they don't mind showers so go figure, LOL.

Charlie:



















Theodore: (she got absoloutely soaked)



















Mali:



















Jasper:



















Ella:



















Shiro:



















Tilly:



















Emmit:



















While I was misting the birds, I noticed Keiko sitting at the door watching the birds, lol. He walked up and down the door sill for ages watching and squawking.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

solace they are all looking great they really did get a soaking and theres that naughty blue boy keiko


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Awwwww I love the second pic of Mali and the first pic of Jasper lol they are soooo cuuute! Wet birdies are so adorable. <3


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

lol lol what a great range of shots and expressions!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

They are all so cute.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies! 

Keiko couldn't miss out on seeing all the fun. He hates being misted otherwise he'd have been wet too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  It looks like they had a good time, well most of them  Keiko looked like he wanted to join the fun.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe, yep, it's not good missing out on the fun. But when you're being naughty this is what happens.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Pfft, warm and sunny!! I want to live wherever you are.  The fids sure looked like they had a great time, and Keiko is too cute watching from the inside.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no you don't now trust me. It lasted 2 days, TWO DAYS! 

I'm so fed up with this weather. I shouldn't complain though, you wouldn't get much sun there aye?

Last time I went to Canberra was in Year 6.. I ate butter, stupidly, and I got really ill and had to come home early. But they said we would be able to play in the snow and all this.. we got there and no snow. It sucked big time, but I wouldn't mind visting there again.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww they are too cute as usual.....i really gotta get some pics up too!! i love how different ur flock is....a bit of everything!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> aww they are too cute as usual.....i really gotta get some pics up too!! i love how different ur flock is....a bit of everything!


Yes you do!! you have an assorted flock too. We're very different I guess you could say.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

What pretty Birdies!!I love all the antics they do when they get wet,I get to laugh so hard when i mist mine,they do moves that i never thought was possible,LOLOL,You have a pretty flock!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL yes! and thankies.


----------

